# First soil test ever, Help please?



## Laidink (Jul 19, 2018)

Good afternoon, I guess this is my first post and I have two soil samples back from waypoint. I'm looking for guidance as to where to start. Soil ph was kind of surprising since typically my area is more known for acidic soils. I'm in the transition zone and have a mixure of kbg and bermuda over my 15k.
Bermuda is around 1600 square feet with the rest being 85% kbg with some rouge bermuda. Thank you for any suggestions as I've been suffering some yellowing in my back yard this year primarily under an oak tree.

Bermuda









Bluegrass


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

I am commenting to see if you get any responses.

In my soil thread, I asked if there was a more efficient way than apply triple superphosphate and sulfate of potash since I am not needing (or looking) to apply nitrogen now.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Laidink Do you have hard water?

Your pH is on the high side like mine. It brings some challenges with the lawn, mainly with iron. Your soil iron is low and not that available to the plant due to the pH. You should do a foliar iron application (FAS). It can explain the yellow in your lawn.

You should increase your phosphorous. It is not low, but with the high pH, it helps to increase it.

You are fine in potassium and everything else except the iron.

Now, let talk about that sodium level. Is there a salt mine close by? Anything that can explain it? Do you have irrigation?

Check the soil remediation guide for products that you can use to address the phosphorous and the link to the FAS.


----------



## Laidink (Jul 19, 2018)

@g-man 
First thank you for your help.

I do have hard water.

I was thinking about FAS but wasn't sure until I saw what my ph was. I was pretty sure I had an iron issue. Now it's time to order!

As for the sodium I'm not really sure. There are no salt mines nearby just one around 5 hours northeast of me. My city could possibly have high sodium content in the water. I'll see if I can get a copy of their last test. I do have irrigation. It was a losing battle only having 6 gpm at my two spigots.
Only other possibility would be not allowing enough time after my last fertilizer app before sampling. It had been 5 weeks for the bluegrass but only 4 for the bermuda. I last used Menards brand 30-0-3 at .4 lbs n per 1k. My first app for the year was their starter 15-23-10 at bag rate so .51 lbs n.

Next year I have every intention of getting my sample before anything is done to the lawn.

Do you think I would be wasting my time with elemental sulphur with my current ph?


----------



## Laidink (Jul 19, 2018)

I got the latest water test results my city has done. Doesn't look like the sodium is coming from the water. Perhaps gypsum could be used to lower the sodium? But I think that will increase the calcium.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Water is the best way to flush sodium. I would do nothing for now unless you see the lawn struggling after the other corrections.


----------



## Laidink (Jul 19, 2018)

Ok thank you very much!


----------

